# Problema con la rete [Si è ripresentato]

## Angelus666

Ciao a tutti!

Rieccomi con un altro dei miei problemi! L'installazione della mia Gentoo (o "del mio"?  :Confused:  ) non è ancora completata, visto che manca l'interfaccia grafica e non c'è ancora la rete configuata.

Ieri ho provato a configurare la rete con il comando "net-setup", ma questo non c'era! Un amico mi ha detto che dovevo emergere net-utils per poter accedere alla configurazione. Ho emerso net-utils, compilato...ma niente! Quando digito net-setup eth0 non succede niente! Dice che non è presente o qualcosa del genere!  :Shocked: 

Grazie a tutti in anticipo!Last edited by Angelus666 on Mon Jun 05, 2006 1:21 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> Quando digito net-setup eth0 non succede niente! Dice che non è presente o qualcosa del genere! 

 

nessuno qua è un veggente; posta il comando e l'output, posta informazioni sul tuo sistema e tutto quello che può esserci utile.

----------

## silvius

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Rieccomi con un altro dei miei problemi! L'installazione della mia Gentoo (o "del mio"?  ) non è ancora completata, visto che manca l'interfaccia grafica e non c'è ancora la rete configuata.
> 
> Ieri ho provato a configurare la rete con il comando "net-setup", ma questo non c'era! Un amico mi ha detto che dovevo emergere net-utils per poter accedere alla configurazione. Ho emerso net-utils, compilato...ma niente! Quando digito net-setup eth0 non succede niente! Dice che non è presente o qualcosa del genere! 
> ...

 

Prova a farlo manualmente

ifconfig eth0 192.168.x.x broadcast 192.168.x.255 netmask 255.255.255.0

route add default gw 192.168.x.x

Poi ti apri il resolv.conf e gli inserisci i dns

PS: è un giorno che sto provando ad installare la grafica, spero di farcela prima o poi.

Saluto

----------

## Onip

Senza l'errore preciso è faticoso...

Cmq controlla di avere il supporto nel kernel per la tua scheda di rete e, eventualmente, prova prima a tirarla su con

```
# ifconfig eth0 up
```

Byez

----------

## Angelus666

Allora, il comando esatto che do è "net-setup eth0",  l'output è "-bash: net-setup: command not found".

Ho provato anche a farlo manualmente con ifconfig ma niente!

----------

## Kernel78

Non posso che citare Onip  *Onip wrote:*   

> controlla di avere il supporto nel kernel per la tua scheda di rete

 

----------

## Angelus666

Si, l'ho attivato il supporto per la mia scheda di rete. Infatti allo start-up del sistema, questa viene attivata e riconosciuta perfettamente (dice [OK], quindi penso sia a posto no?).

----------

## Kernel78

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> Si, l'ho attivato il supporto per la mia scheda di rete. Infatti allo start-up del sistema, questa viene attivata e riconosciuta perfettamente (dice [OK], quindi penso sia a posto no?).

 

 :Confused:  cosa dice [OK] ? se fosse ok la scheda di rete non dovresti fare net-setup per configurare qualcosa che già funziona  :Wink:  inoltre tanto perfettamente non viene attivata altrimenti ifconfig e net-setup non ti darebbero errori  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

mi sa che stai facendo confusione... net-setup lo utilizzi per configurare la rete nel livecd. per quanto riguarda la tua installazione devi semplicemente configurare il file /etc/conf.d/net secondo la sintassi del file /etc/conf.d/net.example

----------

## Angelus666

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> mi sa che stai facendo confusione... net-setup lo utilizzi per configurare la rete nel livecd. per quanto riguarda la tua installazione devi semplicemente configurare il file /etc/conf.d/net secondo la sintassi del file /etc/conf.d/net.example

 

Tra un pò provo, grazie!  :Smile: 

----------

## Angelus666

Niente, con la soluzione suggerita da ic3man non riesco lo stesso a risolvere nulla. Mi dite esattamente che parametri inserire in /etc/conf.d/net ?

----------

## ^Stefano^

ci dici con cosa ti connetti?router, modem 56k, modem adsl, usb, ethernet, pppoe, pppoa....

----------

## Angelus666

E' un modem ethernet D-Link DSL-302T. Il protocollo credo che sia PPoE. La scheda ethernet integrata alla scheda madre è una nVida nForce Networkin Adapter (di cui ho abilitato i dovuti supporti nel kernel).

----------

## ^Stefano^

allora in /etc/conf.d/net non devi inserire nulla, l'handbook lo dice chiaramente, per connessione dove entra in gioco il dhcp, che siano tramite router o modem, il file non va scritto.

tu devi solo installare rp-pppoe che ha come dipendenza ppp e ad installazione finita dare un bel 

```
pppoe-setup
```

per configurare i parametri della connessione. poi per connetterti

```
pppoe-start
```

----------

## Angelus666

Mmm...credevo che la procedura fosse come nel cd live di gentoo, dove per settare la scheda ethernet davo net-setup, per settare l'adsl (user, pass, ecc.) davo adsl-setup e poi adsl-start per connettermi.

Adesso provo anche con il rp-ppoe, ti ringrazio!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Angelus666

Niente...emerge rp-ppoe (trova 4 dipendenze) ma non trovo il comando. Forse c'è qualcosa che sbaglio nella procedura. Quando avvio Gentoo, loggo come root, inserisco la password e...c'è qualcos'altro da fare prima di poter dare questi comandi?

----------

## ^Stefano^

quando l'emerge è andato a buon fine devi per forza avere i comandi

```
pppoe-setup
```

```
pppoe-start
```

oppure, se sei su arch come amd64, dove ancora non è stato aggiornato, credo... i comandi sono

```
adsl-setup
```

```
adsl-start
```

per gli altri comandi ti rimando alla pagina di man.

----------

## Angelus666

Allora, taglio la testa al toro (che brutto modo di dire!  :Sad:  ) e vi elenco la mia procedura d'installazione dei tools dal cd live:

1) Avvio il cd live (ovviamente  :Very Happy:  )

2) Monto le partizioni e attivo quella di swap, quindi

mount /dev/hdb3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

swap on /dev/hdb2

3) Monto proc e dev

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

4) Eseguo il chroot

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

5) Faccio gli opportuni emerge, ma la rete di funzionare non ne vuole sapere e qualunque comando do, dice "command not found" (funziona solo pppoe-setup, ma questo non mi aiuta perchè poi appena faccio pppoe-start dice TIMEOUT)

) Digito reboot per riavviare la macchina e provare se funziona sul sistema normale.

Tutti gli emerge che faccio in modalità chroot vengono installati sul sistema no?

----------

## bender86

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> swapon /dev/hdb2 # tutto attaccato
> 
> ...
> 
> 5) Faccio gli opportuni emerge, ma la rete di funzionare non ne vuole sapere e qualunque comando do, dice "command not found" (funziona solo pppoe-setup, ma questo non mi aiuta perchè poi appena faccio pppoe-start dice TIMEOUT)

 La rete va configurata prima del chroot. Ricordati di copiare il file /etc/resolv.conf in /mnt/gentoo/etc/.

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> Tutti gli emerge che faccio in modalità chroot vengono installati sul sistema no?

 Esatto.

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5) Faccio gli opportuni emerge, ma la rete di funzionare non ne vuole sapere e qualunque comando do, dice "command not found" (funziona solo pppoe-setup, ma questo non mi aiuta perchè poi appena faccio pppoe-start dice TIMEOUT)

 

Quando la connessione va in timeout invece che in up non vuol dire affatto che il comando non c'è. vuol dire che c'è qualche rogna; in questo caso nelle fasi prima del chroot o nel modem cavo scheda di rete. sicuro che su un altro sistema gli stessi pezzi hardware vadano?

a questo link http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3 dice che rp-pppoe c'è. tu hai provato a connetterti prima di fare chroot?

ma tu hai un sistema già installato su hdd o stai facendo un'installazione a spezzoni?

----------

## Angelus666

Scusate se rispondo solo ora, ma sono stato fuori città!

Comunque ho risolto reinstallando Gentoo...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Adesso avrei bisogno di un pò di suggerimenti, ma su un altro topic ovviamente!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## otaku

Cmq se il router ha un server dhcp abilitato te la cavi con un 

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

ovviamente devi emergere dhcpcd quando sei ancora in chroot;

Se dovesse ricapitarti in sti giorni per una qualsiasi ragione prova  :Smile: 

----------

## Angelus666

Come non detto, il problema non è risolto!  :Crying or Very sad: 

All'avvio mi viene correttamente caricato eth0 e non viene segnalato alcun errore. Facendo pppoe-start dice Connected! ma non riesco ugualmente ad emergere qualcosa o a fare un --sync, segno che la connessione molto probabilmente non c'è. Mi dice qualcosa tipo "can't resolv dns" (non ricordo esattamente). Saranno sbagliati i DNS che inserisco in pppoe-setup? Eppure sono gli stessi che uso con la Live di Gentoo e mi riesco a collegare perfettamente. I DNS sono "151.99.125.1" e "151.99.125.3".

Uff, mi sto demoralizzando!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Scen

Puoi configurare in modo manuale i DNS modificando il file /etc/resolv.conf in questo modo:

```

nameserver 151.99.125.1

nameserver 151.99.125.3

```

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> Come non detto, il problema non è risolto! 
> 
> All'avvio mi viene correttamente caricato eth0 e non viene segnalato alcun errore. Facendo pppoe-start dice Connected! ma non riesco ugualmente ad emergere qualcosa o a fare un --sync, segno che la connessione molto probabilmente non c'è. Mi dice qualcosa tipo "can't resolv dns" (non ricordo esattamente). Saranno sbagliati i DNS che inserisco in pppoe-setup? Eppure sono gli stessi che uso con la Live di Gentoo e mi riesco a collegare perfettamente. I DNS sono "151.99.125.1" e "151.99.125.3".
> 
> Uff, mi sto demoralizzando! 

 

ma perchè non te li fai mandare dal tuo isp? in pppoe-setup tu inserisci "server" nella sezione dns in modo da far fare tutto a lui.

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa ma io ho un D-Link DSL-300T e mi è bastato configurare il modem con i dati della mia connessione e impostare la scheda su dhcp.

Penso si possa fare anche con il tuo e ti risparmieresti di installare, configurare e risolvere problemi di sw superfluo.

----------

## Angelus666

Allora, se imposto il dhcp con config_eth0=( "dhcp" ) in /etc/conf.d/net, al riavvio mi dice che non riesce a caricare il modulo dhcp. Anche nella Live, se facevo net-setup eth0 e selezionavo la voce che mi permetteva di configurare in automatico con dhcp, la connessione non andava. Quindi sono costretto ad impostarlo come facevo nella live (però li lo facevo con net-setup), ovvero:

```
config_eth0=( "127.0.0.1 broadcast 127.0.0.255 netmask 255.0.0.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 127.0.0.1" )
```

In questa maniera al boot il modulo di rete viene attivato, facendo pppoe-start dice Connected!, ma non riesco ad emergere o a pingare.

L'errore esatto che mi da se provo ad emergere qualcosa è "Temporary Failure In Name Resolution".

Se provo a fare un emerge --sync mi da questo errore

"Notice: C-2, 'name or service not known - Rsync Error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c (88 )"

I DNS, oltre ad usarli nella LIVE (collegandosi), sono anche quelli che uso normalmente in WinXP.

P.S.= A che serve pppoe-connect?

----------

## Angelus666

Forse ci sono degli sviluppi!

Prima la configurazione di /etc/conf.d/net era la seguente (vari tentativi):

```
config_eth0=( "127.0.0.1 broadcast 127.0.0.255 netmask 255.0.0.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 127.0.0.1" )

```

```
config_eth0="127.0.0.1 broadcast 127.0.0.255 netmask 255.0.0.0"

routes_eth0="default gw 127.0.0.1"

```

```
iface_eth0="127.0.0.1 broadcast 127.0.0.255 netmask 255.0.0.0"

gateway="eth0/127.0.0.1"

```

In questa maniera eth0 veniva caricato durante l'avvio, ma in realtà con ifconfig mi sono accorto che l'unico modulo caricato era il "lo loopback"! Infatti, dopo il comando pppoe-start (che dava comunque Connected!) la connessione non funzionava.

Quindi ho provato a fare ifconfig eth0 up e sono riuscito a caricare il modulo, infatti con ifconfig risultava eth0 oltre a loop back. Ho fatto pppoe-start e internet funzionava!!!

Ho provato anche:

```
iface_eth0="192.168.1.2 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway="eth0/192.168.1.1"

```

In questa maniera eth0 viene caricato all'avvio del sistema, viene anche ritrovato facendo ifconfig ma nonostante ciò non riuscivo a collegarmi ad internet.

Tirando le somme, riuscivo a collegarmi soltanto se caricavo eth0 manualmente con ifconfig eth0 up e non durante l'avvio del sistema!

Poi ho fatto (forse) una grande cavolata! Approfittando di internet, ho emerso dhcpcd e configurato /etc/conf.d/net in questo modo:

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"

```

Così eth0 viene caricato all'avvio e ritrovato in ifconfig, ma adesso non riesco a caricare manualmente eth0, con il risultato di non potermi più collegare ad internet!!! 

Un amico mi ha detto che potrebbe essere una incompatibilità tra Gentoo e la mia scheda ethernet (nVidia nForce Networking Adapter). Ma se così fosse, come mai con la Live Gentoo riesco a collegarmi?

edit:

L'unico modo che ho per far partire internet è configurare /etc/conf.d/net in questa maniera:

```
config_eth0=( "adsl" )

adsl_user_eth0="nome_user_di_internet"

```

Ovviamente specificando (se non lo si è fatto con pppoe-setup) username e password in /etc/ppp/pap-secrets.

In questo modo eth0 viene avviato al boot e viene attivata la connessione adsl, senza bisogno del comando pppoe-start una volta in root.

Sinceramente non so se è la procedura corretta, perchè in questo modo il sistema è sempre collegato ad internet senza che io possa terminare la connessione, ma al momento è l'unico modo che ho trovato per connettermi!

----------

## Angelus666

Non c'è un modo per killare la connessione quando ho bisogno di farlo?

----------

